# Mustard Gas



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I thought this was an interesting read about the term "Mustard Gas," and how it is used in relation to betta coloration. A photo of the original, true mustard gas is at the top of the article...and it bears only a passing resemblance to the fish that we tend to label as MG.

http://www.bettysplendens.com/what-is-a-mustard-gas-betta.html


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Very interesting...kinda like the "big bang"of the mustard gas.

I think someone needs to figure out how to produce a huge betta with a massive moon tail with all the colors of the rainbow...and stars on the ventrals would be fun too..hahahaha!


----------



## SunnyCydUp (Aug 31, 2014)

Very interesting!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

The mustard gas delta I recently bought has that same coloration as the one from the first photo, but he has a little extra blue at the base of his dorsal fin by the front.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Definitely worth a read!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I thought it was worth a read for a few reasons...one for the coloration clarification, one for the note that the line is extinct, and one simply because the line name is legally protected. That's probaly a losing battle there, since the term Mustard Gas is in such common use, but definitely worth noting. I respect intellectual property and trade names.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I've read that page before about mustard gas referring only to a specific line of fish. It seems nowadays anything that has a blue/green body and yellow fins gets labelled as such, even if it bears only the slightest resemblance to the original mustard gas fish. 

I suppose though that unless the original breeder is willing to legally chase up everyone using his trademarked name, there isn't much that can be done.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

With so many variations sprouting up and being bred with eachother, the thin line between color definitions is being more muddied and unclear.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I guess for me it just means I refer to it as what it is - a green or yellow bicolor or multicolor. It's a mouthful, but eh...it would offend and hurt me if someone took my world and characters, even if they are, in the end, "just words."

He really should've sold a couple pairs, though. Apparently the original line bred true, which hasn't been replicated since.


----------

